# Move to spain from gibraltar



## traptsoul (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi 

To keep it simple

My wife has a serbian passport and a south african passport, I have a british passport. 

We live in Gibraltar and are considering moving to across the border to la linea. 

Will she have any problems with her serbian (recently shengen as serbia entered the shengen list) passport?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

traptsoul said:


> Will she have any problems with her serbian (recently shengen as serbia entered the shengen list) passport?


First of all Serbia is not a member of Schengen and it will take several years before they can become full members, however there is an interim agreement where as holders of Serbian Bio-metric passports do not need a visa to travel within the Schengen zone. Therefore travelling into Spain is not a problem, however I do not know about the situation with traveling into Gibraltar. I presume that she has a work visa for Gibraltar which should solve this problem, however this regular border crossing will probably get tedious, with the government of Gibraltar changing their security policy so often, 4 years ago it would take 1-2 hours in a queue to cross the border each way, to arrive in a place that was a real let down.. not worth the hasstle. Especially when one can think that since then I have driven all the way to the Russian border(4,750km) without meeting any border controls.


----------



## traptsoul (Dec 26, 2009)

We know the situation in gibraltar. Its heavily corrupt. 

She has her visa for gibraltar, but the rent price is rediculous here, right across the border in la linea, rental is really cheap for much larger apartments. The border queue can take anywhere from 10 minutes to 1 hour (when a plane takes off). But I have a small bike so we can jump the traffic quite quickly.


----------

